# PSG - Barcellona. 15 Aprile 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2015)

Grande partita di Champions Mercoledì 15 Aprile. Ancora una volta si sfideranno PSG e Barcellona. Le due squadre si sono già affrontate nel gruppo. 2-1 per il PSG a Parigi e 3-1 per il Barcellona. 

La squadra di Blanc arriva ai quarti dopo aver eliminato il Chelsea, una delle favorite per la vittoria finale. A londra grande prova di forza per i francesi in 10 vs 11 per quasi tutta la partita.


All'andata mancheranno Verratti ed Ibrahimovic 

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Canale 5.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2015)

Le assenze di Verratti e Ibra si faranno sicuramente sentire


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Aprile 2015)

Partita imprevedibile, al psg mancherà david luiz, verratti e ibrahimovic, sarà molto dura per il Progetto Parigino vincere.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

up


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2015)

Considerando anche le assenze per me non ci sarà match..e comunque credo il Barca sia più forte..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Quanto odio il Barcellona , oggi vincerà e sarò costretto a sentire la telecronaca schifosa di Mediaset


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2015)

non c'è partita IMHO


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

speriamo che sia una bella partita!


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2015)

*PSG*: Sirigu; Van de Wiel, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Maxwell; Rabiot, Cabaye, Matuidi, Pastore; Lavezzi y Cavani.

*Barcelona*: Ter Stegen; Montoya, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Busquets, Rakitic, Iniesta; Messi, Suárez y Neymar.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2015)

Pesanti le assenze di Ibra e Verratti, i francesi dovranno far valere il fattore campo per cercare di portarsi in vantaggio rispetto alla partita del ritorno dove torneranno i due squalificati. 
Io ho azzardato un passaggio turno del PSG, vedremo stasera cosa combineranno, perché penso che già la partita d'andata sarà decisiva in questo senso. In ogni caso stasera toccherà a Pastore e Cavani caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *PSG*: Sirigu; Van de Wiel, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Maxwell; Rabiot, Cabaye, Matuidi, Pastore; Lavezzi y Cavani.
> 
> *Barcelona*: Ter Stegen; Montoya, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Busquets, Rakitic, Iniesta; Messi, Suárez y Neymar.



Ma il nato vecchio Mathew non aveva superato le gerarchie in difesa


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Forza PSG!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Ma cosa fa sto Caprone


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Gol Barca Neymar

Barca in semifinale


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2015)

Ha segnato il bluff


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Thiago Silva rotto ed è fuori


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2015)

Ecco lì la prima pera


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Che roba Messi.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Inizio a pensare che la stella del PSG è davvero Verratti


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Ma cosa fa sto Chiavani


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

godo troppo per l'infortunio di Thiago Silva #ColpaDiAllegri


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

PSG senza i tre giocatori più forti...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2015)

Al tempo avevo detto che il Barca sarebbe arrivato in fondo.

Comunque il psg è al mezzo servizio. Il Barca farebbe bene a chiuderla qui.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Che cesso David Luiz


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

Ma Piccinini sa dire solo "Cezzzionale"?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

anche Sirigu rotto :rotfl:


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma Piccinini sa dire solo "Cezzzionale"?



Dipende se a bordo campo c'è "Nandosanvitopernoi".


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2015)

un mortorio di partita, Barca col solito atteggiamento da "ho sbloccato il risultato e adesso mi fumo un pacchetto di sigarette", scommetto che riuscirà nell'impresa di pareggiarla quando dovrebbe chiudere il discorso già oggi visto come si è messa.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

morto iniesta, adesso pareggiano i mangiarane


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

Suareeezzzz che gol


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Che schifo sto PSG
Gran gol di Suarez


----------



## 666psycho (15 Aprile 2015)

2 a 0 Suarez


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

Suarez illegale.
Ciao PSG.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Straordinario Suarez.

Barça in semifinale


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

Sì sì sì... benissimo... non devono vincere niente questi


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Certo che se Luigi enrico vince la Cl..


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

Paratona di ter Stegen.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Ma la telecronaca cosa fa schifo ? ... Il PSG senza i 3 fuori categoria è una squadra medio / forte


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

Messi


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che se Luigi enrico vince la Cl..



La vedo dura per lui in finale contro Acciuga


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

C'è il tuo amico Methiu [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] il nato vecchio


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è il tuo amico Methiu @Admin il nato vecchio



Che bello che è!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Sto Barca mi ricordo il Milan 2007


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La vedo dura per lui in finale contro Acciuga



Sfida tra somari


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

ahahahahahaahaha ciao Psg ciao vamos barca e 3 gran gol di Suarez.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Mammamia suarez


----------



## 666psycho (15 Aprile 2015)

mamma mia suarez....


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

David Luiz a mezzo servizio letteralmente stuprato da Suarez.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Sti difensori di oggi fanno troppo schifo comunque


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2015)

Alla faccia del flop....


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Che mostro Suarez. Mamma mia.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Ma menez avrebbe fatto più schifo di questo Cavani, Pastore Lavazza e co?


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Eh, sto nato vecchio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

Autogol di Matthieu


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2015)

E meno male che il ciclo del Barca era finito


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

Fan tutto da soli 
Mathieu


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Ma chi ha messo in campo bejamin Mathiu


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

---) http://www.milanworld.net/psg-barca-1-3-super-suarez-gol-highlights-video-vt27379.html#post673992


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2015)

uscito il cadavere di Iniesta il Barca ha dilagato, incredibile a dirsi ma tra Xavi e Iniesta quello davvero strafinito sembra il secondo. Comunque PSG poca roba con tutte quelle assenze, se poi quei tre davanti fanno da soli il lavoro che in squadre normali fanno in 6 o 7.... 

Suarez giocatore assurdo, sabato scorso a Siviglia s'è divorato 3 gol uno più facile dell'altro poi ti inventa ste robe, ed è tutto l'anno che fa così.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Aprile 2015)

A me sto Barcellona non mi sembra niente di che...Forti davanti si...Ma hanno giocato contro un PSG nullo.Senza Ibra,Thiago silva e Verratti...I 3 giocatori più forti del PSG..E' come se al Barca togli i 3 davanti.

Io per il ritorno mi vado a scommettere la vittoria e il passaggio del PSG.
Non fatevi illudere,sono forti,ma non cosi tanto...

Cavani ha fatto schifo...Se c'era Thiago Silva col cavolo che Suarez faceva due gol.


----------



## Renegade (15 Aprile 2015)

Vista anche questa, totalmente da non perdere. Che dire? Sul tasso tecnico messo in mostra è stata una partita migliore del Derby di Madrid. Nel primo tempo si è visto di più il PSG, che stranamente ha provato a far la partita sul Barcellona. Cavani ha fatto buonissimi movimenti, ma ho visto un Pastore in ottima condizione. Era praticamente ovunque, saltava avversari, passava, copriva. Ha dato il meglio pure giocando largo sulla fascia. Giocatore veramente sottovalutato. L'assenza di Verratti si è fatta sentire. Il Barcellona ha giocato la prima metà di gara col minimo indispensabile, buon Messi, Neymar al posto giusto e Suarez a diesel. Nel secondo tempo è stato principalmente tutto in equilibrio, ma al 2-0 il PSG è letteralmente deceduto. Gli sono tremate sia le gambe che la testa. Non sono riusciti più a far nulla. Diciamo che anche il Barcellona non è che spingesse poi tanto, in quanto tendeva ad addormentare il gioco e gli andava bene l'1-0, classica mentalità di Luis Enrique. Purtroppo Suarez è stato straripante, al punto da mettere a segno due gol spettacolari e al punto di ribaltare tutto completamente. In pratica è stato lui a riaccendere il Barcellona. Anche Messi, pur non elevandosi al di sopra dei suoi standard, ha fatto sentire la sua presenza. L'unico che ho visto in ritardo rispetto ai due è stato Neymar, che a mio parere continua ad essere l'anello debole del trio. Ancora non vedo un'alchimia pari a quello di Benzema-Ronaldo-Bale, ma diciamo che possono coesistere. In difesa i francesi letteralmente mediocri, con un David Luiz che seppur a metà condizione continua a dimostrare di essere più un mediano che un centrale vero e proprio. Non ha retto il passo col Pistolero. Diciamo che il PSG aveva più fame e condizione e che nelle prime fasi meritava pure di portarla a casa, ma il blasone, la tecnica e la mentalità del Barcellona lo hanno letteralmente divorato nella seconda parte. Seppur Suarez abbia deciso la gara, continuo a pensare che Cavani sia un attaccante più forte, un calciatore che fa reparto quasi da solo. Che dire? Più felice di così non potevo essere. Tifavo spudoratamente i blaugrana.

@Splendidi Incisivi i fatti continuano a darmi ragione, vecchio mio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me sto Barcellona non mi sembra niente di che...Forti davanti si...Ma hanno giocato contro un PSG nullo.Senza Ibra,Thiago silva e Verratti...I 3 giocatori più forti del PSG..E' come se al Barca togli i 3 davanti.
> 
> Io per il ritorno mi vado a scommettere la vittoria e *il passaggio del PSG*.
> Non fatevi illudere,sono forti,ma non cosi tanto...
> ...


Per passare i francesi devono fare 3 gol al camp nou.
La vedo dura onestamente, imho non ci sono i presupposti per azzardare una debacle di questo tipo dei catalani.


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me sto Barcellona non mi sembra niente di che...Forti davanti si...Ma hanno giocato contro un PSG nullo.Senza Ibra,Thiago silva e Verratti...I 3 giocatori più forti del PSG..E' come se al Barca togli i 3 davanti.
> 
> Io per il ritorno mi vado a scommettere la vittoria e il passaggio del PSG.
> Non fatevi illudere,sono forti,ma non cosi tanto...
> ...



Barca che piglia 3 o più gol in casa? Senza segnarne nemmeno uno? Seriamente? Col PSG che andrà all'arrembaggio avranno tante di quelle praterie che sarei sorpreso se non ne facessero minimo un paio.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per passare i francesi devono fare 3 gol al camp nou.
> La vedo dura onestamente, imho non ci sono i presupposti per azzardare una debacle di questo tipo dei catalani.






Snake ha scritto:


> Barca che piglia 3 o più gol in casa? Senza segnarne nemmeno uno? Seriamente? Col PSG che andrà all'arrembaggio avranno tante di quelle praterie che sarei sorpreso se non ne facessero minimo un paio.



Si ragazzi penso questa cosa...So benissimo che è in controtendenza rispetto al mondo intero eh..Ma spiego il motivo che mi porta a pensare questa cosa.
Il barcellona prima di tutto stasera non mi è sembrato chissà cosa..Si è inventato 2 gol Suarez si,ma contro un Davide Luiz pietoso.Son sicuro che se ci fosse stato Thiago Silva,col cavolo che li avrebbe fatto quei 2 gol.Neymar e Suarez non mi preoccupano molto.Sono fortissimi si,ma il vero spauracchio è e resterà per sempre Lionel Messi.E' lui che ti fa tenere in allerta una squadra intera.

Detto questo penso che il PSG possa farcela (anche se le speranze sono minime) perchè tornerà Ibra che è una bestia,le chiacchiere da bar sul suo rendimento in Champions non le calcolo.Poi tornerà pure Verratti che in questo preciso momento (non parlo di Carriera ne di Stagione) è il centrocampista più forte tra le due squadre.Tra Barca e PSG secondo me lui è il più forte.
Spero che possa recuperare anche Thiagone per il Match di ritorno.

Ecco un PSG con: Ibra,Verratti e Thiago per me può fare l'impresa contro il Barcellona.Idea mia ovviamente.


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi penso questa cosa...So benissimo che è in controtendenza rispetto al mondo intero eh..Ma spiego il motivo che mi porta a pensare questa cosa.
> Il barcellona prima di tutto stasera non mi è sembrato chissà cosa..Si è inventato 2 gol Suarez si,ma contro un Davide Luiz pietoso.Son sicuro che se ci fosse stato Thiago Silva,col cavolo che li avrebbe fatto quei 2 gol.Neymar e Suarez non mi preoccupano molto.Sono fortissimi si,ma il vero spauracchio è e resterà per sempre Lionel Messi.E' lui che ti fa tenere in allerta una squadra intera.
> 
> Detto questo penso che il PSG possa farcela (anche se le speranze sono minime) perchè tornerà Ibra che è una bestia,le chiacchiere da bar sul suo rendimento in Champions non le calcolo.Poi tornerà pure Verratti che in questo preciso momento (non parlo di Carriera ne di Stagione) è il centrocampista più forte tra le due squadre.Tra Barca e PSG secondo me lui è il più forte.
> ...



Pure per me al completo sono più forti, inteso proprio come squadra, ma ci stanno 3 gol da recuperare, possibilmente senza subirne, contro una squadra che se trova spazi con quei tre davanti ti ammazza, in casa poi non ne parliamo, vedi il City che in 90 minuti ha concesso tipo 7-8 palle gol clamorose. Non so, mi pare proprio una roba fuori dal mondo. Nella partita del girone tra l'altro ne presero 3 e giocarono al completo.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Pure per me al completo sono più forti, inteso proprio come squadra, ma ci stanno 3 gol da recuperare, possibilmente senza subirne, contro una squadra che se trova spazi con quei tre davanti ti ammazza, in casa poi non ne parliamo, vedi il City che in 90 minuti ha concesso tipo 7-8 palle gol clamorose. Non so, mi pare proprio una roba fuori dal mondo. Nella partita del girone tra l'altro ne presero 3 e giocarono al completo.



Tutto corretto quello che dici,però secondo me la partita contro il Chelsea ha dato quel qualcosa in più al PSG.Forse è solo una mia malsana idea eh,ma il Paris ha dimostrato d'avere un'orgoglio che non pensavo avessero.Quindi io ci credo.Lo che sarà una partita durissima,ma lasciatemi almeno la speranza raga


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2015)

per carità, se vuoi proprio buttare i soldi nel cesso


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Aprile 2015)

oggi ho visto quello che hanno fatto David Luiz e Dante e poi ho capito perche la Germania ne ha fatto sete in brasile


----------



## Mou (16 Aprile 2015)

Mi sono goduto questo match guardandolo da tifoso neutrale, speranzoso di vedere bel calcio. Non sono stato deluso, ma molto del merito va a Suarez. Il Barcellona nel secondo tempo è entrato in campo più attendista, ripartendo qua e là in contropiedi condotti da Messi, ma è Suarez ad avere effettivamente spaccato la partita.
Il PSG aveva troppe assenze per pensare di poter realmente impensierire i catalani. Fare 3 gol al Camp Nou è una impresa impossibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2015)

PSG scarso senza i 3 giocatori più forti (bene solo Matuidi e Pastore). Barcellona forte ed è vero che non sono più dei mostri, ma vedendo questa Champions possono vincerla. Messi ogni pallone lo trasforma veramente in oro. Suarez grandissimo.

Per il ritorno, purtroppo ne devono fare 3 e con tuttii spazzi che lasceranno ne faranno un paio quei 3 alieni. Il trio più forte che ho visto.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> PSG scarso senza i 3 giocatori più forti (bene solo Matuidi e Pastore). Barcellona forte ed è vero che non sono più dei mostri, ma vedendo questa Champions possono vincerla. Messi ogni pallone lo trasforma veramente in oro. Suarez grandissimo.
> 
> Per il ritorno, purtroppo ne devono fare 3 e con tuttii spazzi che lasceranno ne faranno un paio quei 3 alieni. Il trio più forte che ho visto.



Ma per me è finita. Sicuramente con Ibra Verratti e Thiago Silva sarebbe stata più equilibrata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @Splendidi Incisivi i fatti continuano a darmi ragione, vecchio mio.


Non ho ancora capito cosa non ti sia chiaro del mio ragionamento. 
Io ho detto che il PSG si sta costruendo una tradizione europea che un giorno, salvo dismissione degli arabi, li porterà a vincere la Champions.
Non sto dicendo, di anno in anno, che la vinceranno, piuttosto ho detto che prima dei dieci anni, gli stessi che ci ha messo il Chelsea, non si potrà dare un giudizio definitivo, perché "costruire una tradizione europea" significa questo, partecipare a lungo alla massima competizione, non vincerla tutti gli anni.
Ad ogni eliminazione continuerai a dire che avevi ragione? Io non pronostico mica ogni anno che la vinceranno, però tu puntualmente mi vieni a far presente che sono stati eliminati.
Se dico che un giudizio non si può dare entro dieci anni, vuol dire che io stesso prevedo dieci anni di eliminazioni almeno, quindi spiegami cosa non ti è chiaro.


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito cosa non ti sia chiaro del mio ragionamento.
> Io ho detto che il PSG si sta costruendo una tradizione europea che un giorno, salvo dismissione degli arabi, li porterà a vincere la Champions.
> Non sto dicendo, di anno in anno, che la vinceranno, piuttosto ho detto che prima dei dieci anni, gli stessi che ci ha messo il Chelsea, non si potrà dare un giudizio definitivo, perché "costruire una tradizione europea" significa questo, partecipare a lungo alla massima competizione, non vincerla tutti gli anni.
> Ad ogni eliminazione continuerai a dire che avevi ragione? Io non pronostico mica ogni anno che la vinceranno, però tu puntualmente mi vieni a far presente che sono stati eliminati.
> Se dico che un giudizio non si può dare entro dieci anni, vuol dire che io stesso prevedo dieci anni di eliminazioni almeno, quindi spiegami cosa non ti è chiaro.



Ma tra dieci anni noi dove saremo? 

Comunque il Psg a differenza del City che spende ad m i n c h i a m ha un progetto e segue una certa logica sul mercato, negli ultimi anni a parte David Luiz che è costato tantissimo ha speso 65 milioni per la coppia Ibra/Thiago, 45 circa per Pastore e Sirigu, 60 Cavani..cifre che oggi ci stanno per gente di questo livello. In più hanno in rosa tanti giovani dal sicuro avvenire come Verratti, Marquinhos, Rabiot, Digne, Lucas e Aurier..hanno anche avuto una bella dose di sfortuna in Champions sia quest'anno che lo scorso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2015)

Ma infatti,onore al PSG che almeno in Europa non fa le figuracce del City,con una squadra comunque inferiore a quella degli inglesi. E con i sorteggi sono sempre stati sfigati. Col Barça poi avevano assenze mica da poco. Verratti,Motta e Ibra. Per non parlare di Thiago e Davide Luigi a mezzo servizio.

Se continuano a lavorare così e lo sceicco non si stufa andranno sempre più avanti. Non potranno sempre prendere il Barcellona. Anzi potranno anche batterlo col tempo.


----------



## Eziomare (17 Aprile 2015)

in effetti senza Verratti (vero e proprio fulcro del gioco) e Zlatan era molto difficile contro il Barca, se ci aggiungiamo l'infortunio di Thiago e l'entrata dell'acciaccatissimo D.Luiz risulta evidente che il Psg ha semplicemente avuto "sfiga" (componente sempre troppo sottovalutata a mio avviso, ma decisiva in questo come in molti altri casi).
Fermo restando che l'attacco del Barca è illegale, 200 milioni solo tra il castoro e il frocetto brasiliano...i soldi (come sempre) se la comandano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma tra dieci anni noi dove saremo?
> 
> Comunque il Psg a differenza del City che spende ad m i n c h i a m ha un progetto e segue una certa logica sul mercato, negli ultimi anni a parte David Luiz che è costato tantissimo ha speso 65 milioni per la coppia Ibra/Thiago, 45 circa per Pastore e Sirigu, 60 Cavani..cifre che oggi ci stanno per gente di questo livello. In più hanno in rosa tanti giovani dal sicuro avvenire come Verratti, Marquinhos, Rabiot, Digne, Lucas e Aurier..hanno anche avuto una bella dose di sfortuna in Champions sia quest'anno che lo scorso.


È quello che sostengo io, il discorso sui dieci anni è effettivamente troppo futuristico, però quello che voglio dire è che il PSG sta lavorando bene, ha un progetto per l'appunto, spende bene e si sta costruendo una tradizione europea.
Renegade sostiene siano solo figurine, questi arabi non sono buoni a niente, spendono e spandono, i soldi sono il male ecc.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È quello che sostengo io, il discorso sui dieci anni è effettivamente troppo futuristico, però quello che voglio dire è che il PSG sta lavorando bene, ha un progetto per l'appunto, spende bene e si sta costruendo una tradizione europea.
> Renegade sostiene siano solo figurine, questi arabi non sono buoni a niente, spendono e spandono, i soldi sono il male ecc.



Ti sei dimenticato la cosa più importante : questo calcio fa schifo perchè i n.10 lenti come le lumache non possono più giocare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato la cosa più importante : questo calcio fa schifo perchè i n.10 lenti come le lumache non possono più giocare.


Non esistono più i trequartisti di una volta


----------

